# Camofire



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey guys I just wanted to let everyone know about camofire.com. It has a lot of good deals on it including a deal on OnX Maps right now.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love camofire.com--great deals!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hate Camofire it is one of the worst web sites that I have ever seen right up there next to Amazon and perhaps in ways ahead of Amazon in sites that I hate. 

Just the other day I saw a deal that was too good to be true so I had to spend some more money. Just last month I saw a knife that I loved looking at and had to have it so I spent some more money. It is like a addiction. 

A friend called me a few months ago and told me that he also found Camofire on of the worst sites out there, his wife found the bookmark on his computer and started spending. She is now addictive to it. 

Hello, my name is Critter and I am a Camofireolic.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

while i do appreciate the thought, i find it ironic that the guy from Missouri is telling the utah forum about a utah company.:mrgreen:

fwiw, i like camofire. good guys to deal with. i'd use it more often if there was a way to get free or reduced shipping, like spending over a certain amount.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree Critter it is very addicting! I look at it daily hoping that i find that next great deal. APD I had no idea it was a Utah company. I was just letting everyone know about it because I just recently heard about it. Everyone from out there probably knows all about it and has been getting all the good deals this whole time. Here’s to waiting another 34 minutes for the next deals to drop!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Let's see here, yup, that's a winner.


I think I'm going to file that bookmark, somewhere between MidwayUSA, and sportsmansguide. :mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Let's see here, yup, that's a winner.
> 
> I think I'm going to file that bookmark, somewhere between MidwayUSA, and sportsmansguide. :mrgreen:


Does Sportsmansguide actually have decent products? I've looked at the site, but it reminds me of Harbor Freight kind of stuff. You know, it will get you buy, but wont last long.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Does Sportsmansguide actually have decent products? I've looked at the site, but it reminds me of Harbor Freight kind of stuff. You know, it will get you buy, but wont last long.


Truthfully, I have yet to buy anything off there. It's just another website I look at to see if anything cool pops up. I think the most I've used it for, is as another website to see what's selling on the surplus market. Sometimes specific surplus items are "must haves".

Now midwayUSA, gets alot of business from me. :mrgreen:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Guess I'm odd man out here as I don't really have a need for Camofire. A couple times over the years I have had the app on my phone but eventually remove it due to getting tired of the endless amounts of the same stuff rotating through there site, gear that's supposedly discounted but can be found cheaper other places and in general a lot of the stuff they sell is lower quality gear.

I do like Amazon so that's saying something for me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is an important thing to realize about Camofire: buyer beware on the discount. I’ve seen products that are listed for huge discounts, did a google search and found out that “retail” price on the site was marked up substantially to make the discount appear huge, and the real retail price is actually right about and even sometimes lower than what it’s selling for on Camofire. 

I’ve bought stuff off there. I look every once in a while. Some good deals to be had at times, but just do your homework and you’ll be fine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like Camofire -- but I always price check before buying. Like others have mentioned, some stuff isn't that great of a deal, while other things end up being pretty good.

The thing I like (errr...maybe dislike similar to Critter) is that it shows me things that maybe I wasn't really looking for. It's like the shelves of candy at the checkout counter...


Most of my camo (sitka, kryptek, plythal) have come from Camofire. But some of it came from Amazon after seeing it on Camofire....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is like any online business or one that pops up in your browser. A lot of them stay in business on impulse buying from us the consumer and if we the consumer don't do our homework we quite possibly will over pay, it is just the nature of impulse buying that they depend on.

As for Sportsman's Guide there is no way that I would compare them with Harbor Freight, HF items actually work and in all the years that I have been buying from HF I have only had a couple of their tools fail. Where as quite often the things that I have purchased from SG didn't last out their initial use.

But in the end it is buyer be ware and know what you are purchasing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

What is a 'camofire'? New pattern or something like Mossyoak?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

They provided great customer service when something Horrible intentionally rendered one of the my friends Black Ovis game bags useless. -O,-


----------



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

I ordered a bundle of scent mask spray and detergent from them. The detergent bottle busted upon delivery and got everywhere in the box, on my other items, just everywhere. I called and they responded pretty quickly. Although they didn't give me a full refund or exchange the item, they did refund a portion of the cost of the bundle and were super nice about it. So I'd give their customer service 4/5.


----------

